# Anyone ever go from 0 to 60 in their sex drive?



## andromeda (Mar 16, 2010)

OK: I've posted on here lately about the problems in my marriage: depression, anger, etc and yet I all of a sudden have a crazy sex drive. You see, I've been on the pill for so long that I had felt it killed my sex drive. We'd have sex 3 times a week just because I knew it was important to my marriage. I would enjoy it to a point but wouldn't need an orgasm, etc. I'd give him a BJ every time just to keep from having to do other foreplay which just wasn't doing it for me.

Fast forward to the past few weeks. I swear it's all I think about. We had sex 4 times in the past 24 hours and yes we have an 11 year old(I took advantage of his afternoon shower time, LOL). Anyway, my poor husband has no idea what to do with me. He thinks I'm trying to give him a heart attack, it's not like we're in our 20's anymore. We're in our 40's and I have to admit that my lower back is killing me and my outer hips are stiff today. Of course, he's not complaining but he sure is wondering where I've been all these years, LOL! I keep praying that it doesn't end or wane because we're sure enjoying it!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

There could be a lot of different reasons why your sex drive has increased, from hormones to diet or a whole variety of other reasons. It's also true that the more sex you have, the more you want, so that could also be increasing your desires.

I would say enjoy this time to the fullest, you deserve it


----------



## andromeda (Mar 16, 2010)

You know, I changed my pattern on my birth control pills and I wonder if that's doing it. My poor dh is worn out. We're doing better now than when we were newly dating, LOL!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

My wifes drive has gotten much better since she stopped the pill. We always were trying to understand why was it every time she was pregnant, she was horny. Once the pregnancy was over, it was harder for her to be worked up all of the time. We finally put 2 and 2 together and she stopped her birth control. Ever since we did that, her sexual drive has been high and running very well. 

I have my appointment this week for consultation to have a vasectomy (we have 3 kids with our 4th due in 2 months). Those BC pills really mess some people up!


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

Free your mind and let yourself go.I don't ? what has happen nor do i want to understand it.:smthumbup:Let happiness into your life.And the pain,don't scum to it.I am really glad for you.Keep up the good wood,:lol:and let that power keg go.BOOM.And by the way don't kill him he is just a man made of flesh and bone like you.And beside is a new week, pace yourself.:rofl:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I've always had a high sex drive but I noticed that it has gone into overdrive this year. Don't know if it's because I'm 50 and in pre-menopause or what. Never took the pill so it's not that. 

So it may be the hormone change with my age?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I've always had a high sex drive but I noticed that it has gone into overdrive this year. Don't know if it's because I'm 50 and in pre-menopause or what. Never took the pill so it's not that.
> 
> So it may be the hormone change with my age?


Maybe. . .but the hormones (increase in testosterone - the sex-seeking hormone) may be a superficial explanation.

I have wondered as a budding, wannabe evolutionary biologist about women who suddenly turn 50's increase in sex drive.

If you think about it, it's very adaptive. Your body innately knows that it's your last chance of blowing your DNA into infinite immortality so you are going to seek out sex more than a 18 year old female, who HAS to be more choosey who would father her children and be able to provide. 

At 50 y.o, you would also have enough assets usually accumulated by that time to provide in the chance of pregnancy. So any male donor could just theoretically just "drop and run."

Just some musings. . .dont read into it too much. AS I wrote, I am a wannabe evolutionary biologist.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

On the flip side, men who are 50 (and older) are going to drop in libido from an evolutionary standpoint, I would theorize.

Statistically speaking, all of your sons, brothers, and fathers would have sired some offspring by that point putting demand on their resources as they get older. Fathering your children has been determined to be adaptive but only to a certain point, as you can never be 100% sure that the child you are fathering is yours as can a mother.

Once the father's seed has been spread and he's confident he's the father. . .the need for sex diminishes and the need to provide for his offspring so they are more successful (and thus reproduce) increases.

Either that. . .or I have been watching too many episodes of the Discovery Channel's "Biology of Sex"


----------



## quirky_girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm. Interesting thoughts. PS: I am happy for you andromeda! I also lost my sex drive when I was on the pill. I always had an overactive sex drive before I went on it....and since I stopped taking the pill I have not gone back to that overactive drive but am kind of in the middle. All in all, I think the pill served its purpose for me but I wish it had less side effects!


----------



## LivetoDiscover (Aug 22, 2010)

I had this happen recently and wasn't sure why. I've been on the pill for awhile and still am so I'm really at a loss why this happened to me...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

so if the women cant even figure it out what do you think us men are supposed to do )


----------



## andromeda (Mar 16, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> so if the women cant even figure it out what do you think us men are supposed to do )


I know! My dh is so confused, LOL! He's just willing to go with the flow. I have to say that things are waning a bit and I'm so disappointed but I'm determined to make sure we're giving it the old college try on a regular basis(almost daily still). Once I get going I enjoy it but I'm not feeling like a horny teenager anymore, LOL.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

andromeda said:


> We had sex 4 times in the past 24 hours !


 I say WOW ! I am jealous. We're in our 40's as well, and my husband is not physically able to do it THAT much -at least if you are meaning he gets "his", the most mine can muster is twice a day & that is a handful of times a year - unless he is taking an enhancer. 



andromeda said:


> Anyway, my poor husband has no idea what to do with me. He thinks I'm trying to give him a heart attack, it's not like we're in our 20's anymore. We're in our 40's and I have to admit that my lower back is killing me and my outer hips are stiff today. Of course, he's not complaining but he sure is wondering where I've been all these years, LOL! I keep praying that it doesn't end or wane because we're sure enjoying it!



I was never at a "0", always had some kind of a drive, doing it once a week was like the most amazingly exhilerating feeling known to existence, not sure why I didnt seek after it more back then. I must have been half alive, I do believe I was sexually repressed for many many years. Another issue in itself. 

But I would say my sex drive went from a 20ish to a 100ish when I hit 42 ! I know something happened to me hormonally for sure, I went from needing/wanting once a week to literally wanting it 3 times a day! I was "wet" 24/7. 

I felt like I was inside the body of a testosterone driven teenage male - sex became paramount to my thought life, so ALIVE somehow, So new all of a sudden, more Exciting than I imagined, I wanted to learn everything, wanted to experience NEW ways to do it, enjoy it - ordered $150 on sex books, out buying new lingerie, sex games, I was seriously undresseing every male I seen out in public, I started watching porn, we enjoy it together now, I started to LOOOVVEEEE giving Bj's, I even posted on a Sex addiction site cause I was concerned I might be addicted. But I was heavily enjoying my addiction. Oh my the change! 

MY husband has been wanting this for years but never dreamed it possible. He often says I went from a Nun to a Nympho. 

I will say this wanting it 3 times a day, lasted about 8 full months (I keep a sex calender cause I am curious also how long we can ride this out). Going on 2 years now, we are intimate almost every day, between 4-6 times a week. During that 8 months, I needed zero forplay - I was just ready ! Now I accually need some, but very little. 

I wish so bad I would have felt like this when he was younger, cause I feel like I missed Soooo much. Like your comment about 4 times in a day, we never went at it like that -even though he could have, or might have wanted. Oh the regrets. 

I do miss him being MORE horny than me sometimes. But he never refuses, he is there with me in soul & spirit, I have become quite the seductress in getting him going, that in itself is encouraging. 

One of the funnier things about this is - someday we'll laugh about this in our Rocking chairs : When this happened to me, since never in 20 yrs of marraige did my husband ever have even 1 episode of not "getting it up" (wonder why -sex just once a week) but he was struggling to keep up with me, this literally SHOCKED ME! Like it never dawned on me, men sometimes have trouble. Here I up & sent him to the Doctor to get his Testosterone checked ! He is fine, but on the lower end of normal. This is when I learned how men, as they age, this wonderful hormone gradually decreases a couple %'s every year, and that fantastic male drive slowly wanes. I did not at all enjoy learning this, as I feel mine has JUST taken flight. 

I am right now reading a book about how HORMONES affect our emotions, even our behavior. If anyone is interested in this subject, why we feel the way we do, check this book out :

Amazon.com: The Alchemy of Love and Lust (9780671004446): Theresa L. Crenshaw: Books


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Andromeda, you are a lucky woman! I noticed my sex drive is highest when I ovulate. I read in "Mars and Venus in the Bedroom" that sometimes a woman does not want an orgasm, and that describes me perfectly! Some days it takes forever, and other days it is within a few minutes. So I hope your libido pick up again in a few days or a week. Keep us posted.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Just be glad your husband is enjoying it. My husband and I are both in our early 20s and he doesnt want it as often as I do. He says 3-4 times a day everyday is too much. Makes me so mad. Wish my hubby could keep up with me. ugh.


----------

